# BANDSAW PROJECTS



## VTScroller (Feb 23, 2010)

HI GROUP I'M LOOKING FOR BANDSAW PROJECTS. JUST PICK ME UP A 14" BANDSAW FOR $20. JUST NEEDED A NEW SWITCH. SO IF ANYONE HERE CAN SEND ME PATTERNS AND WHAT KIND OF BLADES TO USE FOR EACH PROJECT I MAKE ETC WOULD BE GREAT

THANKS

DENNIS


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Try here:

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=689

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/bandsawing/bandsaw-resawing-guide/


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Just do a search on this board for bandsaw boxes. You can also find some good videos on how to make a bandsaw box. Carter tools (maker of the Carter stabilizer) has some good online videos.


----------



## VTScroller (Feb 23, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE HELP

DENNIS


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice score, Dennis! I would get yourself a nice Timberwolf blade for it and you will get the most out of it.

Here are free plans (including templates) for a couple of my favorite simple starter projects on the band saw:

http://www.wwgoa.com/articles/projects/holiday-serving-utensils/

http://www.wwgoa.com/articles/projects/mystifying-balancing-wine-bottle-holder/

Let me know if you have any questions on these.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I think you forgot to turn off your caps lock.


----------

